# looking for pictures of RARE bottles



## bottlenutboy (Feb 16, 2007)

im looking for pictures of really rare bottles preferably from their owners so that i can request a few different shots of them but i will accept some of the extremely rare ones if you have the owner names and maybe a bit of history on them              thanks for any help offered


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 16, 2007)

What do you plan to use the pictures for?

 Chris


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 16, 2007)

i decided to start a hall of fame page on my website like Mr. R. Lynch did on antiquebottles.com and i dont have any pictures to put on it so i turn to my dearest friends for a helping hand  besides its a great opportunity for everybody to boast about some really great bottles i will give full credit to the owners of any and all bottles or if you wish to remain anonymous that is an option also i would like a brief history (to save space) of the company and again i would like to thank anyone who wishes to help

 and thanks Chris for your interest


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 17, 2007)

bump!


----------



## jessiepinemtn (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't know exactly what kind of bottles that you are interested in, but I have a lot of them. Here is a pic of some of the ones that I think are the rarest, but I am no expert. I have lots of soda bottles. Old ones, but I don't know if I would call them rare. But if you want pics of them I would be happy to send them.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 17, 2007)

Jessie, 
 Nice finds.
 What is the embossed one to the left of the tall green bottle?
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 17, 2007)

What is the amber rounded one on the right back? Is that embossed perhaps with USA med department? Also the embossed ink bottom right and the embossed bottle behind it. 
 joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 17, 2007)

im really interested in soda's, inks, meds, and fruit jars


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 17, 2007)

are any of those rare? i cant tell what they are


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2007)

I have some sodas, afew meds and a fruit jar or two I'll send pics of.


----------



## jessiepinemtn (Feb 17, 2007)

The embossed one in the back left says LISTERINE Lambert Pharmical Company. The amber round one in the right back? One of them is taller it's like an old beer bottle it is very thick glass and only has a 5 and a shadowed 5 on the bottom of it. The other one doesn't say anything on it. It is also very thick and has a lot of bubbles in the glass. The little ink well in the front has three stars (one on left, right, back) on the front it says LAVORIS. The other clear embossed one is a milk of magnesia bottle that I think is rare. Another website said that it was classified as a D. Whatever that means. I have many more and only wish that I could tell you more about them, but I'm learning and I'll keep sending the pics if you want.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 18, 2007)

phillips milk of magnesia is probably one of the   most common bottles known i think there is a list on antiquebottles.com to give the most common ones ill go find you a link for it


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 18, 2007)

here it is:     http://www.antiquebottles.com/common.html


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice website. On your homepage, is the short ink in front of the amber poison bottle pontiled? Do you know how much they are worth? 

 ~~Tom


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah tom its open pontiled i dont know what its worth and wish i knew its among my favorites


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Bottlenutboy. I dug one a little while back and the one you have is only the second one I have ever seen so that is why I was wounding about it.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 22, 2007)

Spencer the next two pics are of one of my favorites


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 22, 2007)

.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/cc6pack/sssad2.jpg


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 22, 2007)

got any idea how rare that one is? i dont have a clue so ill take your word for it...

 where is mableton? i live close to cedartown....


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 22, 2007)

Spencer

 Just west of Atlanta, near six flags. A good one goes for around 1k to 1.5k. Mine has a crack in the neck and a piece missing on the back if the neck.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 22, 2007)

wow! i need to dig a couple of those

 well since yours is all cracked up and busted ill give you a dollar for it!!![][]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks, its on there now you can go and see it and the write up i gave it on my GeoCities website!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 22, 2007)

no one got any zillion dollar fruit jars? i dont have a single jar to put on my hall of fame


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2007)

Spencer, I sent you a few pics, but I'm not sure if they went through. Let me know if you didn't get them and I will try again. The one bottle is the only one I know its type of to exist, and the other is a rare color variant poison that I know of two of. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 23, 2007)

i havent gotten them yet 

 if you want you can post them here and i can save them to my computer that way


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2007)

I didn't think they went through...%$#@ e-mail program! Here is the first one, an open-pontiled W. BRAUNEWELL mustard from the 1850s. This bottle is from Philadelphia. I have not seen another one.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is the pontiled base of the mustard.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is the second one. This irregular hexagon poison embossed CHESTER A. BAKER/ BOSTON is a very scarce bottle in cobalt...but this one is not cobalt! It is one of two that I know of in this dark sapphire blue color variant. Value is around $1000, and likely a little more. Attic mint condition.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank You very much Jim they will be up ASAP!

 ill post an update when i get them on so's everybody can see!


----------



## stinger haut (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Bottlenutboy,
 What would you consider rare? Less than 5 known examples, 10 or ?
 What Type of bottles are you looking for?
 Stinger Haut


----------



## stinger haut (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Jim,
 I have an iron pontiled example of the same mustard jar. Mine is a little narrower and maybe a bit taller. I have always been keeping an eye out for open pontilled like yours. I never have seen one until now, so thanks for posting it.
 Stinger Haut


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 24, 2007)

well stinger i dont have any of those nice pontiled squats you have so anything you have to offer at the moment that i guess we'll put the cutoff at less than 10 

 if you offer some could you possibly put a brief history with each bottle? the amount known to exist. stuff like that

 I also would like to thank everyone who has made a contribution to my website!


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Stinger, That's cool! I had never seen another Braunewell barrel. I dug mine from an old, DEEP stone cistern. I had it up on eBay with a ridiculously high reserve ($500). I really didn't want to sell it, I was just curious to see what it would do. As it turned out, it's not worth anywhere near that, so I'll be happy to keep it. I guess mustard barrels aren't as popular as bitters, poisons, etc. []. It's still a nice, rare bottle. ~Jim


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 24, 2007)

If you want to see some rare bottles check out this website. If you click through the pages I know there are a few bottles that only have a few know examples. Jim, I saw you stuck the mustard on ebay and it only brought $66. I have found out that using a reserve on ebay or starting something at a high price often ends with low or no bids. Thatâ€™s just what I think though. Two weeks ago I stuck a small group of bottles on ebay starting at $45 and it ended with no bids. I relisted it at .99 cents and it ended earlier tonight at $70. Ebay is weird like that. 
http://www.rtam.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/catalog.cgi

 ~~Tom


----------



## stinger haut (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Bottlenutboy,
 I don't have any sodas or minerals that are that rare. I do have a cobalt paneled Smith & Co out of Charleston that is listed in green, but not cobalt and a Pomroy and Hall (I think R. Lynch has that one listed in his Hall of Fame),one other is an open pontiled Tweedles. But really I don't think these are that rare.
 I do have some food type bottles that are rare to very rare, but not too popular. I like to collect food bottles.
 Let me know about the bottles if your interested.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Jim,
 I agree with you about the popularity with food bottles (exception some cathedral pickles) not commanding the prices of many other bottles. 
 Your op mustard is very rare. I try and collect embossed & pontiled mustard barrels as I can find and afford them. I have some very rare food related bottles and they aren't worth much in the market place. Well, at least you don't have to spend as much money for them.
 I was recently suprised to see a Philly Joshua & Wright Pickle barrel at $700.00 about a week ago on the lastest Glassworks Auction. I have had one for a long time now and its the biggest barrel of any barrel type bottle around. I really love that bottle.
 You have a great bottle there, hang onto it.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 25, 2007)

ill tell you what stinger give me some of your best soda/mineral waters and your food bottles 

 by the way im a jack of all trades i like almost all bottles both "new" and old![]


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2007)

Tom, I agree, ebay is a strange place sometimes. I have bought some really good poisons from eBay dirt cheap, and have watched common stuff go for $200 when it wasn't worth 20! Reserves have never worked well for me either...I should learn that soon [].

 Stinger, I like the old pickles and mustards, too. I think a lot of the rare food bottles are underappreciated in the market today. They will have their day! I wish I would have started seriously collecting poisons a few years earlier. A few years ago, the ones I collect were a lot cheaper.

 Spencer, It may be a while, but the next time I get a hold of a rare bottle, I will be sure to pass along a pic for you. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks jim! ill be waiting!


----------



## stinger haut (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Spencer,
 I have tried to send a description and pictures of a rare food bottle, but it won't send from your website or to your website. So can you help me out?
 Here is a picture of what I am trying to send.
 Thank you,
 Stinger Haut
 p.s. did you ever happen to find a that book on the Philly pontiled sodas?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks stinger i can save it to my computer from right here so you dont even have to send it anywhere!

 Got any info on this one?


----------



## stinger haut (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Spencer,[/align]Here is a description of the bottle.[/align]Joshua & John Wright had a grocery store around 1840. By 1849 Joshua Wright was the only person listed in the Phildelphia business directory at the Franklin and Spring Garden location. It was a fairly successful business and continued through until the late 1870's.[/align]This is a large barrel shape bottle that was used mainly for pickles. It measures 10 3/4 " by 5" wide. The lip is applied and their bases are either smooth or an iron pontiled . Light to deep aqua depending on when they were manufactured (with aqua being the earlier example). These large barrels are considered rare.[/align]Hope you can download this email.[/align]If you would like more rare food bottles I can send you more.[/align]Thank you,[/align]Stinger Haut[/align]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 28, 2007)

stinger i would be more than happy to have anything you are willing to send! so post away!

 Thanks,


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 10, 2007)

i know i have been running behind on my updates but i just updated the hall of fame on my geocities website


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Spencer,
 Sorry that I haven't kept up with my bottles for your website. My computer crashed and I haven't felt well lately.
 However, here is another food bottle for you. 
 The description is first and then I'll post three pictures for you. If you need more , let me know.
 I'll be sending you more if want me to
 As early as 1821 William Underwood was a pushcart vendor in Boston,MA, His brother, James and William were listed as owning a working mustard & pickling factory on Boston's Russian Wharf a in 1824.[/align]Wm. K. Lewis and Wm. H. Davis were listed as working for Underwood from 1846 through 1850. This bit of information is important because both employees became competitors in later years.[/align]Underwood first used imported glass and stoneware to contain thier early products, but soon starting using domestic containers for their products.[/align]They sold their products as far away as the west coast. They claimed that their meats would keep for up to 5 years. Underwood Deviled Ham was their best known modern day product, it was first brought to the market around 1868.[/align]Even though the federal government didn't require manufactures to accurately list their weights and measurements, most of Underwood's products could be counted on to be exactly as listed by the company.[/align]This large very decorative jar is the one of the best and rarest of Underwoods beautiful containers. It is bottom embossed WM. UNDERWOOD & CO and is either open or iron pontiled. The glass is very crude and somewhat thin. Beautifully applied string lip, it stands at 11 1/2" X 4". It is usually found in an aqua almost teal color. [/align]From the collection of Stinger Haut[/align]Stinger.


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are pictures of the embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 11, 2007)

Last one.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 11, 2007)

what was in it? pickles? some kind of relish?


----------



## tommyboyky (Mar 11, 2007)

i might be able 2 help you out. i just uploaded a pic. tell me what you think..


----------



## tommyboyky (Mar 11, 2007)

i don't know much about these. they r old


----------



## tommyboyky (Mar 11, 2007)

here ya go


----------



## tommyboyky (Mar 11, 2007)

some more


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 11, 2007)

Spencer,
 Most likely pickles, however some collectors say that it was used for multipule foods.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 12, 2007)

is it pontiled ? if so do you have a base shot?


----------



## tommyboyky (Mar 12, 2007)

but that bottle of ron is a cork.the date on the bottom of most of these are in the 40's


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 12, 2007)

MOST corks are earlier than screw caps but there are a few exceptions


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2007)

I think I drank that Seagram's bottle 20 years ago when I quit drinking, or did I? hhaha


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 12, 2007)

Spencer,
 Here is a picture of the iron pontil.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Spencer,
 Here are some pictures of a Giessen's Union Mustard. Also, a description.


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 12, 2007)

Spencer, here is the description and another picture.
 Hi Spencer,
 Here are some pictures of a op Giessen's mustard. 
 George C. Geissen owned a grocery store at 77 Bowery, N. Y in 1857. This was also his place of residence. During this time he was also manufacturing mustard at 68 Elizabeth in N.Y. In 1862, he listed his manfacturing plant at 63 Elizabeth and had moved to E. 65th street. He made his mustard under the name of Giessen's Union Mustard until 1875 where it was reported that he sold his manufacturing company to Charles Gulden of the very famous Gulden Mustard. Though there are no known documents of this sale, Charles Gulden began his own mustard company at that address in 1875. In the same year George Giessen was listed as a wine merchant at 948 3rd. Ave in N.Y..
 There are at least three different molds of the Giessen's Union Mustard. Two are embossed with an eagle (no other embossing) with the other having Giessen's Union Mustard on the other side. The third one is embossed with Giessen's Union Mustard with the other side having only an oval. All are usually open pontiled, some rare examples have been found with smooth bases. All are clear glass (except the smooth based examples}, approx. 4 35/" tall. most have rolled lips and considered one of the most sought after mustard jars for collectors of food bottles. Their unique shape and highly decorative embossing set them apart from most other mustard jars.
 This example was dug by myself along with three other Giessens near New York City in 1976.
 From the collection of Stinger Haut


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 12, 2007)

Spencer, here is the op


----------



## quarrylizard (Mar 14, 2007)

hey,check out the chattanooga site i have going......


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

wrong pic stinger thats not the underwoods....sorry im falling behind on the updates


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 21, 2007)

Spencer,
 Which pcture are you talking about?
 All the pictures are of the Underwood., expect the newer ones of the Union Mustard. 
 If your talking about the picture of the iron pontil, that is the iron pontil of the Underwoods. 
 Stinger Haut


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

> Spencer, here is the op


 
 its the last picture...its a picture of an OP on a clear bottle

 looking forward to the union mustard bottle....sorry for taking so long to update my site


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

This is a very rare oil bottle with an embossment of Elias Howe Jr. on it. I sold this a few months ago to an oil bottle collector. Elias invented the sewing maching and at some point must have been marketing oil. 
 He had to fight in court against singer for his rights, but eventually won. 

 This SCA bottle was sold as is, with a huge shoulder crack through three sides, for $27 bucks. According to Digger Odell, it is a very rare bottle as there aren't many out there and fewer items have Howe's emobssment on them. 

 I realize it is a horrible picture, which I apologize for.
 Joel


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Spencer,
 That is the right picture for the open pontil for the Union mustard.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

> that is the picture of the OP for the union mustard


 
 oh, sorry for the mix up....now where is the IP for the underwood's?

 JOEL~~ that is a very nice bottle joel! yu got any more shots of it? ill try to get it on my site soon! do you have any background on the company?


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 21, 2007)

Spencer,
 Its on page 3 of this thread.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

im a little slow but i catch on....i see it now! thanks stinger


----------

